# New, From FLorida



## Gary King (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello every one I'm Gary from Fort Lauderdale. Sorry but i didn't find introductions post.


----------



## Marylynn Reishus (Oct 31, 2016)

I am also new here and couldn't find introduction posts here.
I there is no section for introduction posts.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Gary and Marylynn.  Just jump in with advice or questions


----------

